# FS: WRI Fusion Mag



## Introfiant (Aug 8, 2013)

I have a WRI Fusion Mag for sale. Asking for $250. Prefer to trade cash for rod, as I have no plans to ship the rod. It was built by Nick at TW's. Looks like Alconite Guides. Un Cut Blank. Fuji Trigger Real Seat. 29.5" from butt to bottom of reel seat. In good shape and casts like everyone says it does, awesome.
Located in the OBX.
Thanks


----------



## Introfiant (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## RaccooonEyes (Oct 22, 2014)

Introfiant said:


> I have a WRI Fusion Mag for sale. Asking for $250. Prefer to trade cash for rod, as I have no plans to ship the rod. It was built by Nick at TW's. Looks like Alconite Guides. Un Cut Blank. Fuji Trigger Real Seat. 29.5" from butt to bottom of reel seat. In good shape and casts like everyone says it does, awesome.
> Located in the OBX.
> Thanks
> View attachment 15890
> ...


I'll be in Kill Devil Hills next week if it's still available.


----------



## Introfiant (Aug 8, 2013)

Still available as of right now. Be happy to meet up sometime next week and let you throw it and see it.


----------

